# It was like Christmas when I got home



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well------------ tell us more.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Dave, the call and knife I understand, but the caller deserves some splainin.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Been out in space time continuum a bit to long.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Did I send that by mistake ? lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The call and knife I won course. I wanted to downsize my caller so I sold the shockwave and got wildfire. I can't read the display on the wildfire at night without my glasses and I just don't Hunt with them. They fog up to often. I decided on the icotec (again) as it's small and the remote is usable.

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I love the one you sold me fred and they have a ton of free sounds now and m.f.k, game calls has teamed up with them and they also have a lot of great sounds at a fair price different sounds other than FoxPro may just be the ticket


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've downloaded all the free sounds. Well see how it works this weekend. At least I can read the display. Now if I could just convert some of my fxp files.

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

It's always good to win!

Congrats!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Fred do you still have access to a foxpro. If so PM me and I can tell you how to get them to play as mp3's


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Fred do you still have access to a foxpro. If so PM me and I can tell you how to get them to play as mp3's


I have a Fox Pro I would like to Know this info


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

PM me ReidRH


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

After I started trying this I realized there only about 8 sounds that I really wanted to convert. So far it hasn't turned out that well. Perhaps it's the output quality of the wildfire. I'm not really that excited by the sounds on the icotech. I'm about ready to just use something for rodent sounds and go all hand call. The foxpro remote will be a lot easier to read if I only have 2 sounds on it. Lol

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you recording from unit to computer with cable or playing foxpro into a mike ? Sometimes you can play into a mike at low volume to keep noise out and then in Audacity increase volume to where you want.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

fred pm sent


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw that John.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

